# 1976 DG



## Tom Hand (Aug 26, 2020)

A few photos to show what I have held on to since I built it in late 1976.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 26, 2020)

Boy, that is sweet! Did you build the disc brake? Gary in So. Cal? Dan Gurney would be proud!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow! Thanks for sharing.that thing is killer.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 27, 2020)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>AWESOME<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 31, 2020)

I’ve owned a couple DG’s in my time. Neither of mine were that nice though


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 24, 2020)

Don, the disc brakes were on the JC Penney deluxe ten speeds bikes in 1975 and 1976.  I kept one from a warranty bike and used it on my DG in 1976.  It was previously on my Webco in 1975.


----------

